# ربى ويسوعى



## قيروانى (11 يونيو 2006)

ربى يسوعى 

مازلت اخاطبك باسمك الذى يخصنى وهو ربى يسوعى .. لا اعرف كيف اتجرأ وادعوك ربى ويسوعى رغم كل سقطات قلبى !!! ولكنى لا اجد سبيل يريحنى سوى ان ادعوك واخاطبك على انك مازلت ربى ويسوعى ... ذاك هو رجائى !! ان صرعنى الشيطان فلن يتملكنى اليأس بل سأظل ادعوك ربى ويسوعى !!!!
ان تملكنتى قوى الشر وغلبتنى فليس لى سوى اسمك هذا ربى ويسوعى ....
انا لا اعرف كيف ترانى الان !! هل مازلت ابنك الذى دعوتنى باسمك ؟؟؟ ام تبرأت منى ولم يعد لى ذاك الاسم الحلو المبارك اللذيذ حينما تلذذت نفسى بأسما اخر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

ربى ويسوعى ... اقبل اليك جاثيا بين قدميك بعد ان صرت منعدم القوه .... تركت ذاتى لغيرك يصرعنى ..تركت يداك التى كنت اسكن بها ...تركت عيناك التى كنت ابيت فيهما ... تركتك وتبعت اسما اخر لم يعد فيه احرفك......

ربى ويسوعى ..... ارجوك تعال الان اقمنى ونجينى من هول ما تراه عيناى ...انى اريد ان ارى فقط عيناك اللتان هما مأوى كل حين امين


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*اللــــــــــــه جميلة اوى اوى يا اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على كل خطوان حياتك*
*ميرسيه ليك*


----------



## قيروانى (11 يونيو 2006)

انا طالب صلواتكم كلمك 
صلوا لاجلى كتير


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز وصلوات القديسين تحفظ حياتك وطرقك*
*والبابا كيرلس معاك دايما بس اطلب دايما*


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*صلاه جميله اوى يا قيروانى *

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## +++حنين+++ (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ربى ويسوعى*

*ربى ويسوعى ..... ارجوك تعال الان اقمنى ونجينى من هول ما تراه عيناى ...انى اريد ان ارى فقط عيناك اللتان هما مأوى كل حين امين 

اسجيب يارب
امين​*


----------

